# Happy Birthday blhowes



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 6, 2010)

1 member is celebrating a birthday on 08-06-2010:

-blhowes (born 1957, Age: 53)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## baron (Aug 6, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes, happy birthday, brother!


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Aug 6, 2010)

Birthday blessings to you brother!


----------



## Berean (Aug 6, 2010)

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## dudley (Aug 6, 2010)

*Wishing you a very Happy Birthday*

Happy Birthday to my PB brother blhowes!


----------

